# 

## Paulina Bartczak

Mam ogromną prośbę do wszystkich którzy mogą mi podpowiedzieć, co mam zrobić ze "sprytnym" sąsiadem. Od kilku lat mam działkę nad morzem. Poziom wód gruntowych jest tutaj wysoki, ale nigdy nie miałam podmokłej działki, ponieważ teren jest zmeliorowany. Przez moją działkę przechodzi część drenarki podłączonej do większej "nitki" i to spokojnie wystaczało, żeby działka nadawała się do użytku. Mój sąsiad wpadł na pomysł, żeby podnieść teren na swojej działce i na drodze dojazdowej o jakieś kilkanaście cm (a może więcej), co dało wyraźny spadek w kierunku mojej działki. Poza tym przeprowadził u siebie meliorację. Na podstawie wypowiedzi pewnych ludzi i obserwacji tego, co się działo na działce latem tego roku (istna powódź) mogę się domyślać, że melioracja wyglądała następująco: przez działkę przechodzą nitki drenarki, które schodzą się do odstojnika umieszczonego w rogu działki, tuż obok mojego płotu. Odstojnik ma wyprowadzone rurki, którymi wydostaje się nadmiar wody i spływa na moją działkę i na drogę. To wszystko jest ukryte i zakamuflowane, więc nie widać tego na powierzchni ziemi. Podejrzewam też, że do odstojnika prowadzi rura odprowadzająca część ścieków (np. z prania, mycia, kąpieli). Nie mam na to dowodów, bo wszystko było robione w tajemnicy. Mogę się tylko domyślać na podstawie obserwacji i rozmów. Co mogę zrobić w tej sytuacji? Jak postąpić z sąsiadem? Jak mu udowodnić, że powoduje zalewanie mojej działki? Działka jest kompletnie nie do użytku! Latem wszędzie dokoła było sucho, a na mojej działce wszyscy chodzili w kaloszach. Większość drzew jest do wyrzucenia. Boję się o drewniany domek i pozostałe drzewka. Boimy się też opalać na trawie, ponieważ nie wiemy, co na nią spływa. Podobnie zalana jest następna działka za moją. 
Czy ktoś może mi poradzić, do kogo się udać i jak załatwić sprawę, żeby nie narazić się na zarzut "niesłusznych" posądzeń?
Paulina

----------


## Wirecki

Poszukaj na forum wątków, było o zaburzeniu stosunków wodnych. To niezgodne z prawem.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

dziękuję  :smile:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

A czy możesz powiedzieć mi, jak się szuka wątków? Jestem tu pierwszy raz. Próbuję coś znaleźć, ale pokazuje mi się tylko kilka tematów   :Confused:

----------


## Wirecki

Wpisz w google:
podniesienie działki site:forum.muratordom.pl

trzeci od góry
http://forum.muratordom.pl/podniesie...da,t102523.htm

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Dzięki   :smile:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

a nie wiesz, gdzie znaleźć odpowiedź na drugą część mojego pytania? Chodzi mi o podejrzenie ukrytego odstojnika.

----------


## Wirecki

Nie wiem. Gdyby to mnie sąsiad zalewał zgłosiłbym to do urzędu miasta, wodociągów, starostwa lub gdzieś jeszcze.... Ktoś powinien zareagować... Próbuj.
1. A ci "pewni ludzie" nie mogą pomóc?
2. Jesli na działce śmierdzi woda, pieni się lub ... (cokolwiek niepokojacego) - zgłoś to. Ten sąsiad mieszka? Ogrodził działkę? Da się tam wejść, zobaczyć? To jedyny sąsiad w okolicy? Masz pewność, że zanieczyszczenia są od niego? 

itd itp. Pozdr.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Ci "pewni ludzie" nie będą się mieszać w sprawę. To jest jedyny sąsiad w najbliższej okolicy. Pozostałe zabudowania są o jakieś kilkadziesiąt-kilkaset metrów dalej. Wszystkie kłopoty zaczęły się od czasu, jak pojawili się sąsiedzi, ale w to lato to był po prostu horror.
Czasami pojawiała się żółta piana na powierzchni wody, unosił się jakiś dziwny zapach, czasami na powierzchni wody pływało coś na podobieństwo kolorowych "oczek". Kiedyś zauważyłam, że o  godz. 6:00 rano jedna z kałuż zmniejszyła się po nocy. Ok. godz. 9:00 (kiedy przebywajacy w ich domu turyści zaczęli wstawać i pewnie korzystać z łazienek) kałuża wyraźnie powiększyła się. Podobnych obserwacji miałam sporo. Z rozmowy z hydraulikiem, który robił im meliorację domyśliłam się, że ten odstojnik, który zbiera wodę z ich działki, ma jakieś ujście podziemne i - jak się przepełni - woda wylewa się tędy na zewnątrz. Tylko raz moja rodzina widziała, że opróżniają ten odstojnik za pomocą beczkowozu. Więc gdzieś ta woda musi się podziewać w mokre lato. Podejrzewam, że spływa do mnie. Mysśę, że do odstojnika podłączyli część instalacji odprowadzającej ścieki, ale niczego nie mogę im udowodnić i pewnie oni o tym doskonale wiedzą. Facet pracuje w jakiejś firmie geodezyjnej, więc pewnie jest dobrze poinformowany, co można i jak, żeby się nie wydało. 
Działka jest ogrodzona, mieszkają tam cały rok. Może bym ich nie podejrzewała o złe intencje, gdyby nie to, że w ubiegłym roku moi znajomi zauważyli, że od ich szamba ciągnie się wąż wprost do mojego płotu, a piasek w tym miejscu jest wyżłobiony przez wodę, siatka ogrodzeniowa odgięta. Poza tym oni już raz wdarli się na działkę innego sąsiada - bez jego zgody -  żeby odprowadzić meliorację ze swojej działki. Ten drugi sąsiad zawiadomił o tym fakcie policję i musieli usunąć tę drenarkę, którą już ułożyli. Do mojego płotu podczepili się bezprawnie, ale już im nic nie mówiłam "w imię dobrosąsiedzkich relacji", ale jak widać - te relacje są dobre tylko w jedną stronę. Oni tam mieszkają przez cały rok (przeprowadzili się z Warszawy), ja jestem tylko latem, więc mogą sobie poza sezonem robić, co chcą. 
Pomyślałam, że wystąpię z pismem do Urzędu Gminy z prośbą o ustalenie przyczyny zalewania mojej działki. I może do Inspektora Nadzoru Budowlanego. 
p.b.

----------


## Wirecki

dołacz kilka zdjęć.... nie zaszkodzi. Pozdr.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

OK. Dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## adi_

mam glupi pomysl  jak mozesz dostac sie do nich do domu i wlozyc do kibelka i do zlewu kalie takie male tabletki odkazajace  ale barwiace wode na fioletowo  to  bedziesz wiedziec co w wyplywa ci pod plotem  pozdrawiam

----------


## q-bis

> mam glupi pomysl  jak mozesz dostac sie do nich do domu i wlozyc do kibelka i do zlewu kalie takie male tabletki odkazajace  ale barwiace wode na fioletowo  to  bedziesz wiedziec co w wyplywa ci pod plotem  pozdrawiam


A jak nie możesz się dostać, to zasponsoruj dobremu znajomemu kilka dni urlopu u sąsiadów i niech to on zrobi, znaczy się z tą tabletką  :Wink2:  , a przy okazji przeprowadzi małe śledztwo...

----------


## Depi

Rada numer 1 - weź prawnika. Możliwie dobrego. 

Oczywiście jeśli sąsiad robi, to co myslisz, że robi, to obrzydliwie łamie prawo. Nie tylko zaburzenie stosunków wodnych, ale także immisje na Twoją nieruchomość (tutaj powództwo o zaniechanie naruszeń), ale ogólnie można z 415 go pociągnąć za szkodę.

Problemem będzie jedynie Art. 6 Kodeksu cywilnego:

Art. 6. Ciężar udowodnienia faktu spoczywa na osobie, która z faktu tego wywodzi skutki prawne.

No i tu leży piec pogrzebany. Aby zdobyć dowodu należy wejść na jego działkę. Oczywiście można to zrobić nielegalnie a potem powołać się na stan wyższej konieczności, ale to ryzykowna droga.

Zgodnie z tym, co napisano powyżej najlepiej starać się tym zainteresować jakieś służby, które by weszły i skontrolowały cały bałagan. Wtedy ew. dochodzenie roszczeń byłoby prostsze. Na pewno nie zaszkodziłoby zebrać próbki z tej wody i dać do Sanepidu. Obecność pałeczek coli wskazywałaby dość jednoznacznie na proweniencje tych wód. Organy powinny wtedy tez bardziej ochoczo zareagować.

Zostaje zawsze droga poza prawna, czyli budownlana - zbudowac zaporę i jego z kolei podtopić w jego własnym szambie. Mówię całkiem serio - tyle, że to trochę będzie kosztować.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Ojej, bardzo Wam dziękuję  :big grin:  Muszę sobie teraz wszystko poukładać w głowie.
Wszystkich serdecznie pozdrawiam   :big grin:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Myślałam również o zaporze, ale słyszałam, że woda i tak wypłynie pod spodem. Poza tym - mogłaby znaleźć ujście na drogę i w ten sposób dotrzeć na moją działkę. Nie miała baba kłopotu, zachciało jej się działek...  :Roll:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Z tabletkami też fajny pomysł   :big grin:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Prawnik pewnie musiałby być z tamtych okolic. Czy jest jakaś specjalizacja prawnicza, która zajmuje się takimi zagadnieniami? 
Dzwoniłam do Sanepidu - takie badania robi Wojewódzki Inspektorat Ochrony Środowiska. Skontaktuję się z nimi, jeżeli będzie mi coś znowu pływało.
Ewentualnie może jakieś prywatne laboratorium na początek?
Bardzo Wam dziękuję za odzew i wszystkie rady - to miło wiedzieć, że można liczyć na wsparcie   :big grin:

----------


## Depi

Dlatego zapora musiałaby byc droga - bo należałoby wykopać rów na parę (2?) metrów i wstawić tam coś nieprzepuszczalnego. Najtaniej pewnie jakąś folię. Szczerze mówiąc nie jestem w tym ekspertem  :smile: 

Prawnik faktycznie najlepiej stamtąd, choć ostrożnie - żeby nie był zblatowany z tamtymi. 

Specjalizacje masz 2 do wyboru - adwokat albo radca prawny. W sprawach cywilnych obaj mogą Cię reprezentować, choć na początek to bym zasięgnął solidnej porady po prostu. Ale później zawsze inaczej patrzą w sądzie czy urzędzie na Pana Mecenasa, niż jakąs, wybacz, przyjezdną, która się miota.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Jako miotająca się przyjezdna muszę przyznać Ci rację   :Lol:

----------


## freetask

życzę powodzenia, ale przygotuj się, że będzie ciężko w tym sensie, że jesteś sama i to na obcym terenie, znam nieco podobną sytuację, dotyczyła kradzieży z domków letniskowych (w sumie większym problemem były zniszczenia dokonywane przy okazji kradzieży), choć wszyscy wiedzieli, kto za tym stoi, nikt nie będzie wystawiał się dla jakiegoś przyjezdnego letnika, który parę tygodni w okolicy posiedzi...

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## dusia2006

Paulina ja bym zaczęła od napisania skargi do Zarządu Melioracji i Urządzeń Wodnych że nie utrzymują w odpowiednim stanie melioracji i porządnie uzasadniłabym co się dzieje i co Ci grozi, nic o tym, że podejrzewasz sąsiadów. To by coś może wyjaśniło na początek i może popchnęło. Dołączyłabym zdjęcia i chyba do wiadomości przesłała też poleconym do tych sąsiadów

----------


## Depi

No niestety, ale na to nic nie poradzisz.

Możesz jeszcze spróbować zrobić wykop dokładnie w granicy - a nuż był na tyle głupi, że to rozsączenie wyprowadził za daleko? Może ci się przy tym łopata delikatnie obsunąć i wjechać na jego teren (ups  :wink:  ) w razie czego. Ew. poszukac tego jakimś szpikulcem.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Dusiu, Twój pomysł też jest bardzo fajny  :smile:  
Rowek już wykopaliśmy - wzdłuż całej ściany od strony sąsiada. Ok 40 m długości, jakieś 30-40 cm głębokości. Rowek nie jest, niestety, przy samym płocie, bo znajomy poradził nam, żeby zachować bezpieczną odległość od siatki (tzn. na długość pokaźnej męskiej stopy) - to na wypadek, gdyby ziemia zaczęła się obsuwać - żeby sąsiad nie miał do nas pretensji. Żadnych wystających rur jak dotąd nie znaleźliśmy. Przez większość czasu rowek był wypełniony wodą, ale w sierpniu było kilka upalnych dni, woda w rowku zupełnie wyschła i wtedy zauważyłam coś ciekawego - na pionowej ścianie rowka (tej od strony sąsiadów), która była zupełnie sucha i jasnoszara, pojawił się u samej góry kilkucentymetrowy pasek mokrej, ciemnej ziemi. Pasek ciągnął się przez prawie całą długość rowka, jedynie jakieś 20-30 cm przy płocie było całkiem suche. To było dziwne zjawisko, bo w okolicy upał, z nieba nie leci, nikt niczego nie podlewał, cały rowek suchy, a tu ni stąd ni zowąd u samej góry ściany rowka pojawia się czarny, mokry "margines". Co to mogło oznaczać?   :ohmy:

----------


## perm

> Rowek nie jest, niestety, przy samym płocie, bo znajomy poradził nam, żeby zachować bezpieczną odległość od siatki (tzn. na długość pokaźnej męskiej stopy) - to na wypadek, gdyby ziemia zaczęła się obsuwać - żeby sąsiad nie miał do nas pretensji.


Porządny z ciebie człowiek Paulina, nie chcesz by sąsiad miał do ciebie pretensje. Przecież on ma ciebie i innych najwyraźniej gdzieś. 
Jak już wykopałaś ten rowek to może jeszcze zainwestuj w dwa kręgi betonowe, zrób na środku rowka szczelną studnię do której będzie spływać woda z rowka i z działki sąsiada i w trakcie sezonu wezwij sanepid i pokaz im co do tej studni ścieka. Możesz też w ramach dobrego sąsiedztwa najpierw poinformować o tym zamiarze sąsiada  :smile: . Warunek że musisz w tym czasie na działce w tym czasie przebywać by tej studni nie przepompował.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Zaraz sobie pospisuję wszystkie pomysły i obmyślę strategię. Jeszcze raz bardzo Wam dziękuję   :smile:

----------


## EZS

no właśnie, jak masz rowek i wodę, którą podejrzewasz o hmm wredne pochodzenie, to na początek faktycznie bym dała tą wodę do oceny. A nóż te E coli??? Wtedy już afera na całego i niech sobie "służby" szukają źródła. Albo choć detergenty i inne świństwa. Gorzej, jeżeli wylewa tam czystą wodę z drenażu od siebie...

----------


## AWIk

A nie można by zacząć od jakiejś rozmowy z sąsiadem?

----------


## AWIk

Spróbować zawsze warto, postraszyć nadzorem budowlanym, wysłać poleconym o zagospodarowanie wody na swojej działce itp. Może się wystraszy i poprawi co nieco.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

No, właśnie tak zrobilam - wysłałam sms-a do wszystkich sąsiadów w "rzędzie" z informacją, iż w związku z naruszeniem równowagi wód gruntowych na mojej działce mam zamiar poprosić nadzór budowlany o wyjaśnienie przyczyny tej sytuacji. 
Moi "ulubieni" sąsiedzi odpisali po dobie. Starali się "odwrócić kota ogonem", że niby oni też mają naruszoną równowagę i że możemy wspólnie wystąpić do jakichś władz, że proponują współpracę itp..... Jesienią i na wiosnę rzeczywiście oni też mają trochę bardziej mokro, bo to w końcu nie Sahara, tylko rejony nadmorskie. Jestem jednak pewna, że w rzeczywistości chodziło im o zakamuflowanie ich udziału w podtapianiu mojej działki, odwróceniu uwagi od właściwych sprawców mojego problemu. Odpisałam im, tak w ogólnym zarysie,  że oczywiście jestem otwarta na współpracę, ale że oni niezgodnie z prawem podwyższyli sobie teren, że to łatwo sprawdzić, że mamy jeszcze inne obserwacje, które wymagałyby zweryfikowania, ale mamy nadzieję, że uda nam się te problemy rozwiązać we własnym gronie (tu chciałam im dać do zrozumienia, że jak usuną to i owo, to nie będę szukać "sprawiedliwości"), że jak kupiłam działkę, to było sucho, nawet w deszczowe lata, że problemy zaczęły się od czasu, jak zamieszkali obok nas i to jest obiektywny fakt - i coś tam jeszcze. I od tej pory - cisza. Chyba intensywnie myślą... Ale powiem Wam jeszcze jedną ciekawostkę z życia sąsiadów. Pisałam chyba powyżej, że kiedyś wdarli się na teren sąsiadów z naprzeciwka i przeciągnęli przez ich działkę jakieś rury do rowu melioracyjnego. Że niby musieli, bo mieli mokro na działce i chcieli w ten sposób osuszyć swoją działkę. A sąsiedzi - potwory - wezwali policję i oni czuli się jak przestępcy, a przecież nie zrobili nic złego... Dzisiaj dowiedziałam się, że to wcale nie była drenarka, tylko taka jakaś gruba rura o średnicy 15 cm, którą odprowadzali swoje ścieki z domu do rowu melioracyjnego . Szamba nie mieli wtedy nawet w projekcie, więc najprostszą drogą - wylewali własne g...... (o, pardon!) pod nos sąsiadów, do których się włamali. Tamci ludzie nie złożyli na nich wtedy oficjalnej skargi, bo ich litość wzięła. Wiecie, że jak to wszystko czytam, to wydaje mi się, że to jakaś historia z księżyca! Bardzo bym tego nie chciała, ale chyba będę musiała nadać temu wszystkiemu jakiś oficjalny bieg. Chyba zacznę od próbek wody i ziemi. Szkoda, że tego nie zrobiłam latem, kiedy mieli pełno turystów-miałabym więcj "materiału" do pobrania. Teraz, jak są sami, chyba mniej tego się leje. Fajnie mam, prawda?  :cry:

----------


## EZS

rozmawiać to można, jak się ma argumenty i można rozmowę zakończyć stwierdzeniam... a jak nie to ....
Postaraj się najpierw o argumenty, lepiej po cichu

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Jeden argument mam w postaci rzędnych terenu z mapki do pozwolenia na budowę. To by było w odniesieniu do podniesienia terenu. To teraz tylko chyba zostaje badanie wody i gleby? Tylko nie wiem, czy teraz, czy lepiej latem, jak będą mieli gości? Tylko, że do tego czasu mogą "zatrzeć ślady". Chyba teraz poproszę znajomych ze wsi, żeby te próbki pobrali. Mam nadzieję, że się nic nie wypłukało. Pamiętam, że w ubiegłym roku, kiedy nas "podlewali z węża", mogłam dokładnie okreslić "trasę" wody - cały rząd świerczków był jakby przepalony - pewnie od detergentów. Najgorsze jest to zbieranie dowodów, bo możliwości są ograniczone. Fajne pomysły mi poddajecie - może wspólnie uporamy się z "gadziną"?  :smile:

----------


## Martinezio

Hmm... Tak czytam i jedno mnie zastanawia... Czy Ci sąsiedzi "najulubieńsi" się nowo wybudowali, czy oni tam już wcześniej mieszkali? Bo wnioskuję, że to pierwsze. Jeśli tak, to kto im wydał PNB bez uzgodnionego odprowadzenia ścieków komunalnych? To jest podstawa do wydania PNB okreslić zagospodarowanie ścieków! Muszą mieć jakieś szambo, czy oczyszczalnię, skoro nie ma kanalizy miejskiej/gminnej...

Jeśli mają szambo, to powinni mieć rachunki za wywóz nieczystości. Jeśli oczyszczalnię, to gorsza sprawa, bo niczego im nie udowodnisz - produktem finalnym jest z reguły woda II klasy, którą mają prawo w ramach swojej działki rozsączyć w glebie (w przypadku oczyszczalni biologicznej również prawo do odprowadzenia tego produktu do najbliższego cieku wodnego - kwestia opłacalności i uzgodnień z sąsiadami).

----------


## dusia2006

rozsączanie? nie na gruntach o wysokim poziomie wód gruntowych

----------


## Martinezio

Można i na takim gruncie  :wink:  Stosując kopce rozsączające. Praktycznie na każdym gruncie da się to zastosować - jak pisałem, kwestia opłacalności  :wink:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Wiesz co, nie mam pojęcia jak to się stało, że dostali pozwolenie na budowę, bo ta kobitka, na której działkę się włamali powiedziała mi, że jak wezwała policję, to się okazało, że w planach nie mieli ujętego szamba. Dlatego odprowadzali sobie ścieki cichaczem do rowu melioracyjnego obok jej działki, bo nie mieli gdzie. Teraz widziałam, że szambo mają, ale nie oczyszczają zbyt często. Odprowadzanie ścieków mają pewnie zarejestrowane na mała liczbę osób (bo-jak powiedzieli do policji-mysleli, że nie trzeba szamba przy takim domku letniskowym), a chałupa murowana, w porywach przebywa tam 15 letników, a raz moi znajomi naliczyli 22 osoby. Nie wiem, czy oni mają ten odebrany, bo tam wyszły jeszcze iine historie z planem zabudowy (tym razem nie z ich winy), więc chyba to wszystko to jedne wielkie piractwo. Muszę przyznać, że wolałabym to wszystko jakoś tak załatwić, żeby na nich nie "kablować", żeby nie musieli płacić kar itp (spłacają jakieś kredyty), ale nie wiem, czy się dać zmusić ich "łagodną perswazją" do tego, żeby przestali mnie zalewać. Tym bardziej, że ja też spłacam  :Roll:  Poza tym facet kiedyś obrzucił mnie taką niewybredną "łaciną", że za samo to powinien dostać w ucho. Że też musiało mi się trafić takie podejrzane towarzystwo ...

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Sorry - jedno wielkie piractwo - nie jedne. Zmęczona jestem i literki mi się plączą   :smile:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Nie wiem, czy tu można dołączyć zdjęcia - pokazałabym Wam, jak wyglądała moja działka przez większość lata.

----------


## Martinezio

Dom letniskowy na 22 osoby i nie mają w projekcie zagospodarowania odpadów i nieczystości? :O To tylko w Polsce takie mecyje, chyba... Ręce opadają. Powinna się tym zająć prokuratura, bo to przegięcie maksymalne. I nie ma zmiłuj. Większość ludzi w Polsce buduje na kredyt, bo mało kto ma takie pieniądze w kieszeni, a kto ma to i tak buduje na kredyt, bo gotówkę inwestuje  :wink: 

Zdjęcia wstawić można tak:
- wrzucasz fotkę na jakąś darmową galerię (np. Imageshack, Picasa od gógli, lub fotosik - nie polecam),
- szukasz po wrzutce ścieżki bezpośredniej do pliku graficznego (musi się adres kończyć na jpg, gif, png, lub tif),
- a na FM w treści posta piszesz tak: [img]tu_wklejasz_bezpośredni_adres_do_pliku[/img]

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## perm

> C:\Users\jolka\Desktop\DSC00032.JPG


Podałaś ścieżkę dostępu do tego pliku na twoim kompie. Wejdź na http://www.imageshack.us/, kliknij z prawej strony na *browse* wybierz plik, potem kliknij na *start upload* jak już załaduje to wybierz okienko przy którym jest *Thumbnail for forums* zaznacz wszystko co w tym okienku, weź *kopiuj* i potem pisząc posta daj *wklej*. Zanim posta wyślesz kliknij na *podgląd*, zobaczysz jak twój post będzie wyglądał.

----------


## Wirecki

Zrób mu ostrą jazdę.....

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

To był taki średni poziom wód. Jak nie padało, to było wilgotno i grząsko, ale bez kałuż. Po deszczu było gorzej - tak, jakby woda nie miała się gdzie zmieścić (pod spodem jest warstwa nieperzepuszczalnego, twardego iłu).

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## jajmar

> C:\Users\jolka\Desktop\DSC00032.JPG


Czemu Paulina ma swoję zdjęcia w katalogu jolka? Dziwne to.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Dlaczego dziwne? Myślisz, że kłamię? A dlaczego Ty nazywasz się jajmar?

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## Wirecki

> Napisał Paulina Bartczak
> 
> C:\Users\jolka\Desktop\DSC00032.JPG
> 
> 
> Czemu Paulina ma swoję zdjęcia w katalogu jolka? Dziwne to.


 no...... Trzeba to zgłosić..... do Jolki K.

----------


## jajmar

> A dlaczego Ty nazywasz się jajmar?


To taki nick. A Twój wygląda na imię i nazwisko a przypdakiem zdjecia podajesz w katalogu z innym imieniem. Nie pisałem nic że kłamiesz, napisłem że to dziwne bo tak uważam.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Nie pomyślałeś, że to nie jest mój katalog?

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

...

----------


## fenix2

Współczuje koleżance takiego sąsiada.

Proszę nie pisać posty jeden pod drugim tylko używać opcji ZMIEŃ.

----------

> Mój piesek w trakcie przymusowej kąpieli ...


ta trawka w wodzie po której brodzi pies -  to może ryż ... ?

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

O, rety!!! Odpukać!!! Prawdę mówiąc - sama sobie też współczuję...  :cry:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Brzoza, poddałeś mi fajny pomysł na "złoty" interes - poletko ryżowe  :Lol:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

poletko

----------

> Brzoza, poddałeś mi fajny pomysł na "złoty" interes - peltko ryżowe


a ryż byłby "ekologiczny" ... bo na naturalnym nawozie, *Paulina*  :Wink2:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Z odrobiną detergentów - dla smaku...  :Lol:

----------


## bartolinixxx

> Mam ogromną prośbę do wszystkich którzy mogą mi podpowiedzieć, co mam zrobić ze "sprytnym" sąsiadem. Od kilku lat mam działkę nad morzem. Poziom wód gruntowych jest tutaj wysoki, ale nigdy nie miałam podmokłej działki, ponieważ teren jest zmeliorowany. Paulina


A nie możesz zrobić odcięcia drenem i korytka na granicy? Myślę, że 2 rury drenarskie te plastikowe z włóknem w rowie na granicy działek załatwią sprawę . Tylko głęboko wykop dziurę i wypełnij żwirkiem.
Czasem problem wody jest tak wielki że nie ma złotego środka. Czemu się nie dogadałaś z sąsiadem żeby zrobić to wspólnie? Trzeba było go zagadać w lecie i dołączyć się do tego.

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Nie dogadałam się, bo to nie jest typ do dogadania. Jednemu facetowi, który wynajmuje pokoje, podobno w środku sezonu przeciął - podczas jakichś robót - jakieś przewody elektryczne - i jeszcze go zwymyślał, zamiast przeprosić. Jakiś "przypadek kliniczny" chyba....  :Lol:  
Poza tym, nie rozmawiam z nimi po tym, jak się dowiedziałam o tej rurze, którą w ubiegłym roku poprowadzili od swojego szamba do mojego płotu. Pisałam o tym wyżej - w piasku było wyraźne wyżłobienie od "wody", a świerki przepalone. 
Czy taka drenarka na granicy zabezpieczy mnie zupełnie przed jego "potopem"?

----------


## Martinezio

Tak w zupełności, to nie - jedynie mur oporowy i to głęboko posadowiony. Niestety, to spore koszta, choć można by go wykorzystać jako porządny fundament do płotu (najlepiej betonowego, 3m wysokiego - taki ekran sąsiado-odporny  :Lol:  ). Generalnie na wodę złotego środka nie ma. Woda zawsze sobie znajdzie jakieś miejsce, gdzie jej łatwiej ciec.

Aha, a na takiego typa, któremu wszystko, co nie swoje, to przeszkadza, to jest chyba tylko jedna droga: no mercy. Inaczej, jak poczuje, że macie skrupuły, to będzie to bezwględnie wykorzystywał. Najlepiej raz i dosadnie dać mu do zrozumienia, że nie ma do czynienia z byle kim  :wink:  Poczuje na skórze kilka batów finansowych i prawnych, to później będzie łatwiej przy kolejnych jego wyskokach.

----------


## pierwek

> A nie możesz zrobić odcięcia drenem i korytka na granicy?


a gdzie tą zdrenowaną wodę odprowadzić skoro jest tam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych i brak rowu w bezpośrednim sąsiedztwie?

----------


## perm

Studnia zbierająca wodę z drenażu wzdłuż granicy. Uzbierało się trochę, pompa, rurka i psikamy sasiadowi na działkę albo na chama, oficjalnie i jak najdalej, najlepiej w letników albo po cichu nocą i też jak najdalej, można też dłuższą rurkę i wylewać mu to przed wjazdem  :smile:

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Hahahahahahahahahaha........
A wiecie, że on też wpadł na taki pomysł? W poprzednie lato, kiedy jeszcze nie mieliśmy domku i wszyscy goście spali w namiotach, było słychać tak koło północy, że leci jakaś stróżka wody. Leci i leci.... Nie wiem - może się mylę - ale chyba w nocy nikt nie podlewa kwiatków...?????????

----------


## Paulina Bartczak

Wynajmę geodetę i jak będę miała wyniki pomiarów pójdę z tym do radcy prawnego, żeby pomógł mi napisać "miły liścik do miłego sąsiada". On chyba rzeczywiście boi się tylko bata i to porządnego.

----------

